# not eating after molt



## Jandy360 (Oct 19, 2011)

it has been exactly 2 weeks and 4 days since my lp molted and she hasnt eaten. i got her nearly two months ago and she was in premolt when i got her and i guess she hasnt eaten for about 2 months and a bit including the time after the molt. there is water in her enclosure and i do keep the humidity correct. im thinking it might be to do with the fact that mayber she at morio worms rather than what im trying to feed her which are locust. please give a suggestion or solution to why this is happening.


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

are her fangs full black ? if not thats why and how old is she


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Its perfectly normal. You can start to think about worrying in another 3-4 months time.


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

Try other prey items, some of mine would rather wither away than touch a manky locust


----------



## Jandy360 (Oct 19, 2011)

well , i do look after my locusts and they are in really good shape so i dont know why she wouldnt take it?


----------



## Jandy360 (Oct 19, 2011)

the fangs are fully black aswell


----------



## Jandy360 (Oct 19, 2011)

she is approximately 7.5 maybe 8 inches so i dont know how old


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

Jandy360 said:


> well , i do look after my locusts and they are in really good shape so i dont know why she wouldnt take it?


Some just don't, I never use them.


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

at that age there is nothing to worry about try some other pray if still wont take it try again a few days

a spider will eat when they need to


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Jandy360 said:


> well , i do look after my locusts and they are in really good shape so i dont know why she wouldnt take it?



Just because you look after your locusts and they look in good shape doesnt mean anything to a T. 

They like what they like and your like, dislikes and views dont mean diddly squat to them. :lol2:
Personally I dont, wont and never will use locusts for my T's.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

PeterUK said:


> Just because you look after your locusts and they look in good shape doesnt mean anything to a T.
> 
> They like what they like and your like, dislikes and views dont mean diddly squat to them. :lol2:
> Personally I dont, wont and never will use locusts for my T's.


me neither- the risk of dehydration caused by a dodgy batch (some of them are infected by a gut bacteria that causes DKS-like dehydration in t's that eat them) is enough to put me off.


----------



## MEDICALMAN (Jul 9, 2012)

Jandy360 said:


> it has been exactly 2 weeks and 4 days since my lp molted and she hasnt eaten. i got her nearly two months ago and she was in premolt when i got her and i guess she hasnt eaten for about 2 months and a bit including the time after the molt. there is water in her enclosure and i do keep the humidity correct. im thinking it might be to do with the fact that mayber she at morio worms rather than what im trying to feed her which are locust. please give a suggestion or solution to why this is happening.


it has been exactly 2 weeks and 4 days - do you know the hours and minutes as this may help?


----------

